# Simulationssoftware



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

Kennt einer eine Simulationssoftware für
Pneumatik/Hydraulik?


----------



## Rayk (19 Juni 2004)

Hallo,
Fluidsim ist eine super Simulationssoftware für 
Pneumatik/Hydraulik.
Download unter: http://www.fluidsim.de/fluidsim/index3_d.htm 
mfg. Rayk


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

Danke Rayk, werd ich mir sofort mal ansehen

Gruß


----------



## Kurt (19 Juni 2004)

http://www.automationstudio.com

früher gab es auch mal PneuSim von Norgren, die haben aber jetzt auch AS.
AS kann angeblich auch als Client für eines OPC Server eingesetzt werden.

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

danke für eure Hilfe, habe mir fluidsim heruntergeladen, ist genau das, was ich wollte.

Gruß
guibrush


----------

